# Gas discount



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

I have posted this up in frugal tips and the family forum. I know we all need to save some cash so here it is. I learned if I buy a gift card at wally world and use it to buy fuel at Murphy's oil it will take off .10-.15 cents per gallon on your purchase. Maybe not much but I am putting my savings in a Christmas account. She is gunna get a great gift this year? Nerf bars or a stainless steel 16 speed hand mixer????:duel::bouncy::goodjob:


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

I've never liked wally world gas. You get crappy mileage out of it. I don't feel like I'm really saving money.


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

I fillip at samsclub, w'mart, chevron, shell....whichever is least expensive.

My motto has been to burn the cheapest gas, and the best oil.

I get the same fuel mileage from w'mart gas as I do from chevrons.

87 octane is 87 octane. With the computers in todays cars, it's easy to figure this out. My f150 gets 19.2 mpg with noname gasoline, walmart, shell, or any brand you choose. It's your driving style that matters most.....unless you encounter strong headwinds, or go up tall hills a lot.

B


----------

